# New sig and avatar.



## Westside (Apr 8, 2007)

New sig and avatar after my favourite game.  Any comments?


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 8, 2007)

I liked the naruto one mroe. But its cool


----------



## Westside (Apr 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Mehdi @ Apr 8 2007 said:


> I liked the naruto one mroe. But its cool


Really? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Guess that perverted hermit really defined me.


----------



## Mehdi (Apr 8, 2007)

yeah it did actually!


----------



## qusai (Apr 8, 2007)

It's a cool picture, but I don't really like the gradient in the background tbh..


----------



## Westside (Apr 8, 2007)

QUOTE(qusai @ Apr 8 2007 said:


> It's a cool picture, but I don't really like the gradient in the background tbh..


I didn't know what else to use. :'(


----------



## qusai (Apr 8, 2007)

Just a single colour maybe? I don't know.. it's just my opinion though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



some sort of spider web in the background would look cool i think


----------



## Psyfira (Apr 8, 2007)

Caught my eye in another thread, pretty cool stuff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like the gradient. Blue moon stands out a bit though, could change it to red to match the rest of the colour palette (colour of a lunar eclipse).


----------



## Westside (Apr 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Apr 8 2007 said:


> Caught my eye in another thread, pretty cool stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made it red, and the background redder.  Not sure if it looks good, but it symbolizes the bloody nature of the count.


----------

